# Grant money



## gnarlyone (Mar 15, 2016)

First let me stress that I am totally in support of helping farmers solve Anything  that takes away from their livelyhood. I have hunted hogs with dogs over 30 years and feel like I have at least a small amount of knowledge in this subject. I would like to know/who supplies the suggestions for the solutions to the hog problems and where the devestating damage is happening. I have hunted  Dooly Co for 30 years only to find that the last 3-4 years that there is hardly enough hogs around for me to stay in the business. 3-4 of the best veteran doggers have quit hunting and myself and several others right now are wondering how much longer we can stay in it because it just isn't worth the expense to keep hunting. I have went from catching over 200 hogs a summer to 75 if I'm lucky. What I see is where the hogs are plentiful is where the land owner/ farmer don't allow any consistent hunting. There is no need for any assistance/ money or government involvement in this issue or any other issue in our lives that we are capable of handling on our own. I know there are farms the hogs are doing damage but there are dozens of hunters, both doggers or shooters that are BEGGING TO DO IT FOR FREE. What I  see is advice in a lot of these issues are being given by somebody that "just happens" to have a business that sells the product that is just what the program needs...When somebody or group that is making decisions that effect something that I live to do , I get very upset. I don't know of one thing the government has ev er told us we need that ended up making our life better . I think more opinions and suggestions should be taken from more than a select few that 5 years ago couldn't even spell Wild Hog....


----------



## gnarlyone (Mar 15, 2016)

Any area can be successfully managed with basic hunting methods, no fancy electronic traps,no  machine guns in the sky and no poisons, just old fashion hunting by local good people who will do it FREE. The State hates the wild hog and tells us that it is a non game invasive species...... but..... makes me pay THEM thru buying a hunting license to hunt him. Again, I fully support the farmer and making sure there isn't anything stealing from his pay check just like I don't want anything taking from mine. Will it be deer next? And don't tell me deer don't devestate the crops, anybo
dy that walks a soy bean,corn or commercial snap bean field will tell you sometimes it is unbelievable what the deer do. Will we poison them Next? There are many people that make a living from wild hog services,how does this program effect them? I'm on the side of a solution for the Farmer and a future for those of us that live and breath to hunt this majestic animal, there is an answer that can allow both of this to happen,  and I as a tax 
Paying licence buying Georgia citizen don't need a small group of people making decisions for me that drastically effects something I love to do....and end the end there is a "Salesman" out there that is gonna get rich off it.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 16, 2016)

Something has happened to the hog population state wide. We where just talking about this this past weekend. Places that I have hunted for years, now you can bearly find a track.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 16, 2016)

Gnarly them hog hunting Tv shows have got every yahoo with a dog box and a bulldog thinking they are hog hunters. They also go in on these little 30ac farms that the hogs are in the corn and finish up a mile away and 3 farms later and screw up everything for the honest hunters. It has got unreal in some places. Still plenty of hogs here just not able to go on a lot of the places where they bed up


----------



## Swineqhog (Mar 17, 2016)

*Hog Poulation*

I believe there are still plenty of hogs but there are more places now that wont allow hunting that are providing areas for them to thrive on... What has happened in our area is some of the farmers/landowners thought it would be a great idea to let these fly by night idiot hog hunters from around Atlanta and beyond come hunt their 50 acre tract.. Not that the local hunter cant help them, but they dont want local people knowing what they have on there place...Im not over exagerating this has been told to me..We'll they come turn out and their deer dogs wind up 2 tracts down the creek on someone else's place where they dont have permission to hunt. Well, we all know the end of this story, all involved gets a bad taste for hog doggin and doesnt allow it...2nd the hunting clubs here  are ate up with idiots from out of town who are scared you are gonna have more oppurtunity than them by living in the area so they dont let you join, most of them have cut out hog doggin anyway because they want to shoot a hog out of season so they dont want them eradicated. Once again u have a 14,000 acre club/tract holding hogs without pressure. The funnest thing is when you get to join a club you have to take everybody in the club with ya..You pull up Saturday morning and there are 20 people out there looking for a free guided hog hunt behind dogs...I love it and dont see me getting out of no time soon and I feel really bad for the veterans who have felt like they had to hang up on account of these circumstances. Things where much better before the hog hunting shows introduced our ways to city folk that thought they wanted to be hog doggers and them idiots with thermal vision rifles came out the wood work...


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 8, 2016)

I tell my take on what has happened to a lot of the hogs.  Night vision, a catch dog, and non permission to hunt!  Happens all over where I hunt.  I got places that used to be a sure thing every time I took my dogs to now there aint even any hog sign at all.
Oh yeah, look at how many hugh bucks been killed in last couple years since night vision got popular.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2016)

I think we should eradicate wild hogs. They are an invasive species and thanks to people like the OP we are at least making a dent. I know of places in South Georgia that are still overrun with them and there should be an all out effort to kill all of them.


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 9, 2016)

*Umm...*

Georgia Outdoor News....Everything Hog Dog........KY opionion ..Sounds pretty credible.


----------



## jap (Apr 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think we should eradicate wild hogs. They are an invasive species and thanks to people like the OP we are at least making a dent. I know of places in South Georgia that are still overrun with them and there should be an all out effort to kill all of them.



Don't matter what you do you want kill them all


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 10, 2016)

gnarlyone said:


> Georgia Outdoor News....Everything Hog Dog........KY opionion ..Sounds pretty credible.



you do realize that KyDawg is from south Ga, don't ya?  He was born and raised there. Lived most of his life there.


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 10, 2016)

*Ky*

He Moved from his Roots..... Nuff Said.


----------

